# Where can I get a Thumbhole stock for a...



## Derek Edge (Dec 7, 2008)

Marlin 917v?  I've looked around the net and found a couple sites that have 917 stocks but they dont clarify if they will fit the 917v.  The 917v has a heavier barrel than the 917.  Anyone know?


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 7, 2008)

contact this guy and see if he can help

http://www.gunstockmaker.com/


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 9, 2008)

You can get one from marlin for 143.15 for the brown or the black/gray


----------



## BowHunter89 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/
http://www.rifle-stocks.com/


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 10, 2008)

Broncoxlt said:


> You can get one from marlin for 143.15 for the brown or the black/gray



Geez, wish I had known that, I just ordered one from Boyds, but am thinking I would have rather had the one from Marlin.


----------

